# GR CH "The Next Heavy Hitter" soughtout blood



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

GOT YA!!!

American Pitbull Terrier
this one will HAS BONE, SIZE, MUSCLE, and WIND!! oh yea lets not forget. HIEGHT!!!!










DNA profiled......

And like the CROCODILE HUNTA used to say "LOOK AT THE COLARATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"""""""


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I need me one of them!:rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah me too! best in show right there!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

LOOL.

Duck low, aim high.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO.......

Someone has to much time on their hands...LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

oookay...bybs eat your heart out!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Now, that's crazy.


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

LOOK AT THE COLORATION!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

wth? im lost. i want one though.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know why but that pick scares the Bejeezus out of me lol


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

WHAT??!?!?!?!?!?!?! NO ONE IS INTERESTED????? COME ON, DNA!!! PRODUCER!!! RARE COLOR PATtERN......................... 2 for 1 for the first 50 selected females.............BRUCELLOSIS TEST REQUIRED.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Weird, but funny.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

synno2004 said:


> WHAT??!?!?!?!?!?!?! NO ONE IS INTERESTED????? COME ON, DNA!!! PRODUCER!!! RARE COLOR PATtERN......................... 2 for 1 for the first 50 selected females.............BRUCELLOSIS TEST REQUIRED.


How fast does it run? Does it come in CORNFLOWER BLUE?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Still not as rare as a PR Rare Blue Blood Line :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

i thought my dogs were "leggy"!! LMFAO!! thanks for that. although you confused the crap outta my daughter. that was more of a second smile though


----------

